# String-like Algae



## Hutch (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi everyone. I could use some help identifying some plant gowth in my 10 gallon tank. I recently noticed these string-like clusters of some type of plant life growing all over my other plants. A few months ago I added some broadleaf ludwig so that might be how it was introduced into my tank. 

I've tried removing all I can see but it quickly regrows within a week. Hopefully the picture is clear enough for other to identify the growth. Is there a way to get rid of this stuff? 










Thanks,
Adam


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks to be hair algae.Green Hair Algae can be conquered!
Look around for more info.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It only started since adding the ludwigia? Did you increase your lighting period?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Kill your lights untill the stringie stuff dies off.

then resume with less duration lighting.

the algae will die off much faster then the plants. After it dies off there will be more nutrients for your plants. So the idea is to resume with less duration and then adjust so that the plants thrive (more duration) but the algae doesn't (less duration).


my .02


----------



## Hutch (Nov 16, 2010)

I did switch over to a stronger light but 3 or 4 months ago. I'll try reducing the light as suggested and see if it is enough to reduce the aglae growth. 

Thanks for the replies.


----------

